# Luna, a dog in profile.........I want my 500 back! lol.



## zombiesniper (Jan 8, 2017)

Thankfully everyone should be home soon so it's not just me taking pics of things in the house. lol

But here's Luna again.




Luna profile by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank buddy.....shouldn't you be getting to bed. Long drive tomorrow.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 9, 2017)

That dog must be real mellow. My dog (English Lab) never sits still, maybe the breed?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 9, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> That dog must be real mellow. My dog (English Lab) never sits still, maybe the breed?


most likely has nothing to do with breed she is waiting for my dad to give her the treat she normally does not sit still 
(She is a cocker spaniel lab cross)


----------



## weepete (Jan 9, 2017)

Lovely shot, cute dog!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 9, 2017)

Have you considered shooting this with a slightly longer focal length.  I dunno, say.. like.. um.. 500mm?

Lol.  Great shot.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you.

robbins.photo... not nice.... mean mean man. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 9, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> robbins.photo... not nice.... mean mean man. lol



Lol.  Ok, ya, you got me pegged.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 9, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice profile shot of the dog. Good lighting. Really, really solid work. And to think you've  only JUST bought these studio flash units!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the kind words....accept robbins.photo.....he's a doody head. lol

Seriously though if you guys hadn't coached me through the first few I wouldn't have progressed nearly as fast.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 9, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words....accept robbins.photo.....he's a doody head. lol



Hey now.. I'm not evil.  I'm just misunderstood.

Ok.. no, that's not true.  I can't really back that up.  You're right.  I'm just evil.....

Lol


----------



## otherprof (Jan 9, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Thankfully everyone should be home soon so it's not just me taking pics of things in the house. lol
> 
> But here's Luna again.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 9, 2017)

Very well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## CarlosFrazao (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice shot, and cute pup. Where did the 500 go


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you.

In for repairs. It'll be back.


----------



## CarlosFrazao (Jan 10, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> In for repairs. It'll be back.



Think it's time to come join us on the dark side lol


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 10, 2017)

Can't. Nikon doesn't make a 400mm in the $1200 price bracket for Jr. The 500 is still a little large for him to shoot all day with yet.
Plus the amount of cash lost wouldn't make up for the near negligible gains.
If it wasn't a loss I'd love to try the D500 with a 500mm F4 through.


----------



## goooner (Jan 10, 2017)

Just get Jr a 150-600 G2, easy...


----------



## CarlosFrazao (Jan 10, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Can't. Nikon doesn't make a 400mm in the $1200 price bracket for Jr. The 500 is still a little large for him to shoot all day with yet.
> Plus the amount of cash lost wouldn't make up for the near negligible gains.
> If it wasn't a loss I'd love to try the D500 with a 500mm F4 through.



Your such a good parent I'd be like here a 18-55 for you and never touch my 500 haha.. I should never have kids I'd be terrible father haha


----------



## goooner (Jan 10, 2017)

Best thing about that G2, you can get it in an F mount


----------



## Demidog (Jan 10, 2017)

Excellent photo. I really like the detail in the fur. It looks very painterly. I wish that I could get my dogs to stand still long enough for me to take a decent photo.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 10, 2017)

Demidog said:


> Excellent photo. I really like the detail in the fur. It looks very painterly. I wish that I could get my dogs to stand still long enough for me to take a decent photo.


My dad the one who took the photo most likely used a treat to keep our dog sitting still


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you.

Luna seems to have taken to the camera. As Jr. has eluded to I think it's the treats she really likes. In order to get her to look up and to the left I had placed the house phone on a shelf and dialled it with my mobile. When she looked I shot.


----------



## flosphotos (Jan 11, 2017)

so beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 11, 2017)

The light catch in Luna's eye is nice!

Winner.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 11, 2017)

goooner said:


> Just get Jr a 150-600 G2, easy...


I think that is a little expensive for me to be using and i thought that would be the same wait as the 500


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 11, 2017)

The G2 would be a lot lighter than the 500 and only a few hundred more than the 400


----------

